# DH thinks I'm being paranoid but...



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi, 

I'm 14 weeks and my symptoms have completely stopped.  They seemed to just disappear overnight around a week ago.  I know that the placenta takes over around this time but I thought that would be gradual.  DH thinks I'm being paranoid and perhaps I am but would love some reassurance that everything is ok. I'm due to see my midwife again in around 2 weeks but that feels like a lifetime when i'm so worried.  Is it normal to not feel pregnant at all at thie stage

Thanks, 

Tracy


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you are absolutely right, the placenta has taken over the job of your hormones, which is why you are feeling so good. You may find that you feel a bit 'odd' occasionally but sounds like you are doing well.

Take care x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.  Really appreciated. xx


----------

